# المنظمه البحريه الدوليه imo



## abdulkhalek jamil (21 يوليو 2010)

*المنظمه البحريه الدوليه *

*International Maritime Organization*




*مقدمة *

تشكل صناعة النقل البحري الجزء الاكبر من الصناعات في العالم ، يحيث تخدم هذه الصناعه أكثر مِنْ 90 بالمائة مِنْ التجارةِ العالميةِ من خلال نقل الكميات الضخمه من البضائع بين الدول بأمان و باقل كلفه قياسا" بوسائط النقل الاخرى. 
ان ملاك السفن واداراتها مطوقين بقيود عندما يملكون سفينه تفني عمرها الاقتصادي تتنقل بين دول ذات سلطات قضائيه وتشريعات مختلفه ،وتكون في أغلب الأحيان بعيداً عن مكتبِ التسجيل في الدوله المالكه لها. لذا , ونتيجه لذلك تولدت حاجه لوضع مستويات دوليه موحده لتنظيم النقل - تكون مقبوله باتفاق جميع الدول.
تَعُودُ اولى المعاهداتُ البحرية إلى القرن التاسع عشرِ. وبعد ذلك ،تولدت نتيجة كارثة سفينة نقل الركاب تايتانك عام 1912 اول معاهدة دوليه لحماية الارواح في البحار- safety of life at sea - SOLAS - ، حيث ما زالَت المعاهدةَ الأكثر أهميةً لتحقيق السلامه في البحار.
كانت هذه الإتفاقية نقطة البدايه لتأسيس المنظمه البحريه الدوليه -IMO – تم تبني اتفاقية تأسيس الآيمو في جنيف عام 1948 وعقدت المنظمه اول اجتماع لها عام 1959. مهمّة هذه المنظمةِ هي تطويروادامة اطار تنظيمي شامل للنقل البحري بما يضمن تحقيق السلامه ومواجهة المخاطر البيئيه ومعالجة الامور القانونيه وتشجيع التعاون التقني وتوفير الامن البحري وكفاءة النقل.
المنظمه البحريه الدوليه هي وكاله متخصصه في الامم المتحده عدد أعضائها 168 دوله وثلاثة اعضاء منتسبين , ويعمل فيها 300 موظف من مختلف دول العالم ومقرها الرئيسي في لندن بالمملكه المتحده.
تعتبراللجان الرئيسيه واللجان الفرعيه المتخصصه في المنظمه حاليا مركز العمل التقني لتجديد التشريعات وتطوير وتبني التعليمات الجديده, من قبل الخبراء البحريين من الدول الاعضاء والمنظمات والهيئات غير الحكوميه خلال الاجتماعات التي تعقدها هذه اللجان.
نتيجة ذلك تولد هيكل شامل من الاتفاقيات الدوليه ، مدعومة بمِئاتِ التوصياتِ التي تَحْكمُ كُلّ مظاهر النقل البحري.اول الاهداف يتجه نحو اجراءات منع الحوادث ، بضمنها معاييرِ تصميمِ وبناء وتشغيل وادارة السفينه، ومعداتها، مفاتيح هذه الاتفاقيات يتضمن اتفاقيه سلامة الارواح في البحار SOLAS, واتفاقية MARPOL الاتفاقيه التي تعني بحماية البيئه البحريه من التلوث من السفن ,واتفاقية STCW حول نظام التدريب للبحاره. 
ثمّ هناك إجراءات لادراك الحوادث التي تقع ،وما يتعلق بنطاق سلامة الاتصالات ,والاتفاقيه الدوليه في البحث والانقاذ البحري والاتفاقيه الدوليه الخاصه بالتعاون والاستجابه لمواجهة التلوث الزيتي.
ثالثاً، هناك إتفاقيات التي تعني بأنظمةَ المسؤوليةَ والتعويضَ - منها الإتفاقيةِ الدوليةِ عن المسؤوليةِ المدنيةِ لاضرارِ التلوثِ بالنفطِ، وانشاء الصندوقَ الدوليَ للتعويضِ عن اضرارِ التلوثِ بالنفطِ واتفاقية اثينا التي تغطي المسؤوليةِ وتعويضِ المسافرين في البحر.
ان مسؤوليةَ الدول الاعضاء هي التفتيش ومراقبة الإلتزامِ بتطبيق الاتفاقيات، وأن تبني الدول الاعضاء بالمنظمه لنظام الرقابه و التدقيق الطوعي له دور رئيسي في تحسين تطبيق معايير المنظمه البحريه الدوليه. 
وللمنظمة البحرية الدولية برنامجُ تعاونِ تقنيِ شاملِ، يهدف الى تقديم المساعده للدول الاعضاء,مثل التدريب. فقد اوجدت المنظمه ثلاثة معاهد بمستوى متقدم للتدريب البحري . في Malmo بالسويد، ومالطا وTrieste .
يلعب النقل البحري اليوم دورا" رئيسيا" في دعم الاقتصاد العالمي بل لايمكن لعالم اليوم ان يعمل بدون النقل البحري.وتلعب المنظمة البحرية الدولية دور رئيسي في ضمان حماية الارواح في البحرومنع تلوث البيئه البحريه من السفن - ولخصت مهمة المنظمه بشعار: نقل آمن,مضمون وكفوء في بحار نظيفه. 
*النصب التذكاري الدولي للبحّارةِ*

ازيح الستار في أيلولِ من عام 2001 عن النصب التذكاري لبحّارةِ العالمَ،في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، في مقرِ المنظمه في لندن, بإرتفاع سبعة أمتارٍ، ويزن عشَرة أطنان من البرونز يمثل مقدمة لسفينة نقل بضائع وبحار وحيد يقف على سطحها بمفرده, وهي من عملُ النحّاتِ العالمي المشهورِ مايكل ساندل Michael Sandle. تم نقل هذا النصب الضخم الى مدخل مقر المنظمه ويعتبر في الوقت الحاضر معلم رئيسي من معالم لندن على نهر التايمس. 
*نبذه مختصره عن تاريخ المنظمه البحريه الدوليه *

من المعروف دائما" ان افضل وسيله لتحسين السلامه في البحار تتم بأيجاد وتطوير قرارات او تعليمات تنتهجها جميع الدول التي تتعامل بالنقل البحري ومِنذْ منتصف القرن التاسع عشرِ تم تبني عدد من الاتفاقيات .وبعدها إقترحتْ عِدّة دول تأسيس هيئه دوليه دائمة تعمل لنشر السلامه والأمن البحري ، لكن حتى الامم المتحده لم تكن قد تأسست في ذلك الحين, وبقيت هذه الآمال لحين انعقاد مؤتمر دولي عام 1948 في جنيف حيث تَبنّى إتفاقية تأسيس المنظمه البحريه الدوليه رسميا" سميت بالمنظمه الاستشاريه البحريه بين الحكومات
.(IMCO) (Inter-Governmental Maritime Consultative Organization)
ثم تم التغييرالى الاسم الحالي 
(المنظمه البحريه الدوليه - International Maritime Organization ) 
دَخلتْ إتفاقيةُ الأيمو (IMO) حيّز التنفيذ عام 1958 وإجتمعتْ المنظمه الجديده للمرة الأولى في السنة التالية.
إنّ أغراضَ المنظمةِ، مُلَخَّصة بالفقره ( a)1) من الإتفاقيةِ، "تهيئة آليات التعاون بين الحكوماتِ في مجال التعليمات والممارسات المتعلقه بالأمورِ التقنيةِ بكافة انواعها التي تُؤثّرُ على السفن العامله في التجاره الدوليه ؛ لتَشجيع وتَسهيل التبني العامِّ لأعلى المعاييرِ العمليةِ في الأمورِ المتعلقه بالسلامه البحريِه، وكفاءة الملاحةِ ومنعِ والسيطرةِ على التلوثِ البحريِ مِنْ السُفنِ. وتشجع المنظمه ايضا" التعامل مع الامور الاداريه والقانونيه المتعلقه بهذه الاغراض.
مهمّة الآيمو الأولى كانت تبنّى نسخة جديدة مِنْ الإتفاقيةِ الدوليةِ لسلامة الارواح في البحار (SOLAS)، وهي أهم المعاهدات التي تَتعاملُ مع السلامه البحريه. وقد تحقق هذا الأُنجازَ عام1960 وبعدها توجه اهتمام المنظمه الى امور اخرى مثل تسهيل المرور البحري الدولي , وخط التحميلِ وحمولة الموادالخطرةِ، ومراجعة نظام قياس حمولةِ السُفنِ.
وبالرغم من أن السلامه البحريه هي من اكثر مسؤوليات المنظمه أهميةً , فقد بَدأَت مشكلةُ جديدة بالظُهُور وهي التلوث. فنتيجة التزايد في كميةِ نقل النفطِ بَحراً وفي ضخامة حجمِ ناقلاتِ النفط ولد ذلك بعض القلق لدى المنظمه ثم حصلت عرضا""كارثة الناقله توري كانيون (Torry Canyon ) عام 1967 ، تسببت في انسكاب 120,000 طنّ مِنْ النفطِ ، وكانت مِقياسَ المشكلةِ.
خلال السَنَواتِ القليله اللاحقه قدمت الآيمو سلسلة من الاجراءات والقياسات المصممه لمنع وتقليل آثار حوادث الناقلات. وكذلك معالجة التهديد البيئي الناجم عن عمليات التشغيل الروتيني مثل تنظيف الخزانات ورمي نفايات غرفة المحركات - ووجد ان في هذه الاعمال تهديد اكثر خطورة من التلوث العرضي الذي يحصل نتيجة الحوادث.
ان الاجراء الاهم هو ترجمة هذه الاجراءات بالاتفاقيه الدوليه لمنع التلوث من السفن عام 1973 وتعديلاتها ببروتوكول عام1978, حيث يطلق عليها اتفاقية (Marpol 73/78). وهذه الاتفاقيه لاتغطي التلوث النفطي نتيجة الحوادث اوالتشغيل فقط ولكنها تغطي ايضا" التلوث بالمواد الكيمياويه, والبضائع المعبأه في العلب,والصرف الصحي, والقمامه, وتلوث الهواء من السفن.
كما القي على عاتق الآيمو مهمة وضع نظام لتعويض المتضررين ماليا" نتيجة حوادث التلوث. وكانت معاهدتي 1969 و1971، التي مَكّنَت ضحايا تلوثِ النفطِ من الحُصُول على تعويضِ أكثر بكثيرِ مما كان يتم الحصول عليه قبل ذلك. كلتا المعاهدتين تم تعديلهما الاولى عام 1992، والثانيه عام 2000، ولزيَاْدَة حدودِ التعويضِ الواجب دفعِه لضحايا التلوثِ. تم تعديل عدد من الاتفاقيات القانونيه أغلبها تَتعلّقُ بقضايا التعويضَ والمسؤوليةَ.
وايضا" ادخل في السبعيناتِ نظام بحث وانقاذ عالمي, بمؤسسةِ منظمةِ القمر الصناعي النقَّالةِ الدوليةِ (IMSO)، الذي حَسّنَ بشكل كبير الرسائلِ الراديويه والاتصالات بين السفن. 
تم تبني نظام للاتصالات والسلامه البحريه العالمي (GMDSS) عام 1988 وبَدأ العمل به في 1992. وبدأ استكمال تشغيله بشكل كامل في شباطِ 1999، حيث يضمن هذا النظام لأي سفينه تتعرض للخطر في اي مكان في العالم الحصول عمليا" على المساعده حتى وان لم يجد طاقمها الوقت لطلب النجده حيث سيتم ارسال الرسائل آليا". 
في التسعينياتِ اطلقت مبادرتين مهمتين لهما علاقه بالعنصر الانساني في البحر. ففي تموزِ 1991 دخلت حيز التنفيذ مدونة الاداره الآمنه وأصبحت قابله للتطبيق على سفن نقل المسافرين, وناقلات النفط والكيمياويات والغاز وسفن الحمولات السائبه وسفن البضائع ذات السرعات العاليه التي تزيد حمولتها الاجماليه عن 500طن تسجيلي. كما أصبحَت قابله للتطبيقَ على سُفُنِ الشحن الأخرى ووحداتِ الحفر البعيدة عن الشاطئِ التي تزيد حمولتها الاجماليه عن 500 طن تسجيلي مِنْ1 تموزِ 2002.
في 1شباطِ 1997، ادخلت حيز التنفيذ تعديلات على الاتفاقيه الدوليه لمعايير التدريب والمناوبه للبحاره (STCW78) وتعديلاتها في 1995 ، وللمرة الأولى، وجدت الآيمو نفسها مشغوله من خلال المعلومات المقدمه لها بتدقيق الاجراءات التي تقوم بها حكومات الدول الاطراف بخصوص إلتزامهم بالإتفاقيةِ.
الإتفاقيات الجديدة تَتعلّقُ بحماية البيئةِ البحريةِ تم تبنيها أوائل عام2000 ، بضمنها تركيب نظام منع الحشف
(anti-fouling system) (AFS 2001) 
وأدارة مياه الموازنه (BWM 2004). 
تم التركيز عام 2000 على الأمن البحري,حيث دخل حيز التنفيذ في تموز 2004 نظام امني جديد وشامل للنقل البحري الدولي , تمثل في مدونة أمن السفن والمرافق المينائيه(ISPS) ، وجَعلَت إلزاميهً تحت تعديلاتِ معاهدة سولاس التي تم تبنيها عام2002.
وفي عام2005, تبنت المنظمه التعديلاتَ على إتفاقيةِ قمع الأعمال غيرالمشروعه(Suppression of Unlawful) (SUA) ضدّ سلامة الملاحةِ البحريةِ،لعام 1988 والبروتوكول ذو العلاقة (بروتوكول SUA2005)، الذي ، يعطي الحقَّ لدوله طرف الصعود الى سفينه تعود لدوله اخرى طرف في البروتوكول عند توفر حقائق تدعو للشك في السفينه او شخص على متنها متورط او يوشك ان يتورط في جريمه او هجوم يخالف شروط الاتفاقيه.
استفادت اجهزة المنظمه البحريه من خلال تطبيق الاتفاقيات والدروس المستنبطه من الحوادث في تطوير التقنيات وآليات التعاون المشترك بين الدول الاطراف لتبني التعديلات والتغيرات اللازمه على الاتفاقيات,وسيستمر التركيز على التعاون التقني باعتباره مفتاح عمل المنظمه. 
ومن نهاية عام 2006، يمكن لأي دوله طرف دعوة المنظمه للتدقيق الطوعي للتأكد من فعالية تنفيذ الدول الاعضاء للصكوك الصادره عن المنظمه ومدى توافقها مع متطلباتها ,وذلك بهدف تحسين السلامه وحماية البيئه البحريه- حيث قامت الجمعيه العموميه للمنظمه في دورة ت2/ك1 عام2005 باعتماد القرار - A974(24) المتضمن اطار العمل واجراءات تطبيق النظام الاختياري(voluntary) لتدقيق الدول الاعضاء بالمنظمه ,والمقترح جعله اجباريا"(obligatory) في مرحله لاحقه.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل

شكرا باشمهندس عبد الخالق


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## zoulafre (12 مارس 2011)

مقال رائع و مفيد ... شكرا جزيلا ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## speed99a (1 مايو 2013)

مشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 مايو 2013)

مقال رائع و مفيد ... شكرا جزيلا ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## mn4050 (23 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## wabdulaziz (7 أغسطس 2013)

مقال جميل و راح الكل يستفيد منه اخي الكريم


----------

